# Behind the scenes at Canon’s CPS facility at the Tokyo Olympics



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 29, 2021)

> Photographer Jeff Cable, who has been in Tokyo shooting the Olympics games takes us behind the scenes at Canon’s CPS facility. This is where you go to get all the gear you could ever possibly need, and if you’ve had a mishap, Canon can make a lot of repairs onsite.
> 
> 
> Cleaning Sensors at Canon CPS Behind the Scene
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## calfoto (Jul 29, 2021)

Gotta get me one of them Dust Off machines - maybe a refurbished one on the Canon website


----------



## miketcool (Jul 29, 2021)

Borrowing and testing lenses is one of the big perks as a CPS Gold member.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 29, 2021)

Sweet! The cables suggest it may be capable of a full diagnostics test also. The thing that caught 
my eye was the sticker that says "Rubbish".


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 29, 2021)

There is no better support in the world. Canon has helped 2 of our employees who missed their stage cases the first night. CPS is a class act!!!


----------



## becceric (Jul 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


After seeing multiple racks of the EF 600mm F4 IS, I now know why I haven’t ben able to order one for months. Perhaps Canon can offer a repair booth for our local county fair.


----------



## Navism (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2021)

Navism said:


> View attachment 199271
> View attachment 199271


I know what that feels like, I’ve done it twice! Not with big whites though, once with a 1VHS and a 16-35 2.8 and once with a 1DX II and 12-24.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 30, 2021)

calfoto said:


> Gotta get me one of them Dust Off machines - maybe a refurbished one on the Canon website



Don't bother; inside is just a little person with a shop-vac!


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 30, 2021)

Navism said:


> View attachment 199271



This is what happens when you shoot with the lens hood reversed!


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 30, 2021)

DJL329 said:


> This is what happens when you shoot with the lens hood reversed!


Is that an R5?
Is this what happens when pros shoot a high MP camera? If so, I finally see the advantage of a low MP camera at the Olympics.


----------



## djack41 (Jul 30, 2021)

Surprising that a pro is shooting an R5 at the Olympics without a battery grip. AF and FR drop when the battery drains down to about 60%.


----------



## bgoyette (Jul 30, 2021)

Canon Sensor Cleaning machine = Rebadged Dyson Glory Hole.


----------



## skrubol (Jul 30, 2021)

Navism said:


> View attachment 199271
> View attachment 199271


Any story behind those pics? Curious what happened to cause that. Looks like the photographer was fine anyway.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 30, 2021)

I notice the photographer is clutching his 1DXIII in his other hand….


----------



## InchMetric (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't see any RF lenses in the first image.


----------



## TAF (Jul 30, 2021)

And that, my friends, is why there is a tripod socket on the lens.

I wonder if that's covered by the warranty?

Or if that lens will show up on the Canon website as a refurb?


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 30, 2021)

Seeing their sensor cleaning machine with a lens thread mount was remarkable! I bet if they had machines like this make scheduled appearances in the modest size cities around the world then they'd get a lot of customers (like me) paying a modest amount to hook up their camera for a good sensor cleaning! And it would make us(me) so happy to be in the Canon world!


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 31, 2021)

Navism said:


> View attachment 199271
> View attachment 199271


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 31, 2021)

So is that an adapeter? And a smaller body?.... "Little boys should not play with BIG WHITES:


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> So is that an adapeter? And a smaller body?.... "Little boys should not play with BIG WHITES:


What’s your point? And I don’t think the adapter broke it looks to me like the lens broke at the designed breakaway point.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2021)

Would be nice to go free shopping in that storage


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2021)

Navism said:


>


Pitty 
Would be really interesting how that happened.
looks like a "clean cut off" of mount and electronic section of the BW.
I wonder if that could be "easily" repaired by replacing the lower barrel - depending on the hit the optics got 
_Edit:
Looking at the damage of the lens hood there also was some impact on the front element. 
So the optics also got a heavy hit. _


----------



## Navism (Jul 31, 2021)

skrubol said:


> Any story behind those pics? Curious what happened to cause that. Looks like the photographer was fine anyway.











Do you know the price? A Russian photographer's Canon camera explodes while taking pictures at the 2020 Olympics.


Being a sports photographer, besides being skilled She is witty and knows how to solve immediate situations. Horoscopes are probably important as well. Because of the 3X3 women’s basketball match between Russia and China at the 2020 Olympics in Tokyo. Japan Russian photographer Sergei Kivrin was...




www.aroged.com





you can read this from there.


----------



## Navism (Jul 31, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Pitty
> Would be really interesting how that happened.
> looks like a "clean cut off" of mount and electronic section of the BW.
> I wonder if that could be "easily" repaired by replacing the lower barrel - depending on the hit the optics got
> ...


I think drop in filter place should be the weakest part for the lens.
really clean cut off!!


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> What’s your point? And I don’t think the adapter broke it looks to me like the lens broke at the designed breakaway point.


Seen it a 100 times over the years. The lens can get stressed at points and adding length adds stress. It's just basic science and common sense.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 31, 2021)

But why have they labeled the sensor cleaning machine "*rubbish*"?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> Seen it a 100 times over the years. The lens can get stressed at points and adding length adds stress. It's just basic science and common sense.


But what does hanging a smaller body off that lens make? If anything it would reduce the stress, nobody has the ability to hold a lens like that by the body alone so the lens is being subjected to less stress.

Face it, he dropped it, or it got kicked/stepped on, having either or both an adapter and smaller body make practically no difference when you drop them, though again any forces involved are reduced due to less mass. The ‘additional leverage‘ suggestion is spurious as the sensor plane is in the same place.


----------



## degos (Jul 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But what does hanging a smaller body off that lens make? If anything it would reduce the stress, nobody has the ability to hold a lens like that by the body alone so the lens is being subjected to less stress.



I've frequently seen big whites being lifted into use by the body before the lens is supported. Or sometimes slung from the shoulder using the body strap.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 31, 2021)

As I thought, a player collision. Incorrect title on the article, though. The camera didn’t explode. But if it was just intended for a general audience, it’s definitely a more attention grabbing(clickbait) headline.


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But what does hanging a smaller body off that lens make? If anything it would reduce the stress, nobody has the ability to hold a lens like that by the body alone so the lens is being subjected to less stress.
> 
> Face it, he dropped it, or it got kicked/stepped on, having either or both an adapter and smaller body make practically no difference when you drop them, though again any forces involved are reduced due to less mass. The ‘additional leverage‘ suggestion is spurious as the sensor plane is in the same place.


What we all are looking at is a break at the filter slot. In order for the 52mm filter to slide in.... approximately 40% of the top of the thinnest piece of the tube is cut out.

Try and follow... if you extend the short side of the length of the tube you create fulcrum at the weakest points. 

Drop it or step on it hard enough or 350lb linebacker on it.... it's going to break. By extending the tube you make it worse. The smaller camera also will not allow for the camera and lens to share the hit. The grip(s) on the 1DXMKIII 11 AND 1 "might have absorbed more than the R5.

I see he's using a monopod when it broke... There should have been a leash attached, I did not see one

Extending leverage on the weakest part of the lens has consequences


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2021)

degos said:


> I've frequently seen big whites being lifted into use by the body before the lens is supported. Or sometimes slung from the shoulder using the body strap.


I happily hold my 300 f2.8 by my 1DX II, but I carry it with the lens strap, and I’ve never seen anybody carry the serious big whites on a body strap. That is a 400 f2.8, people are not physically strong enough to bring them to the eye holding the body alone.

I’d guess he had it leant against him or the ‘chair’ while it was on the monopod and he was using his other camera. It slide away and hit the floor body first so the weight of the lens snapped the breakaway collar inside thereby doing what it is supposed to do. Occam‘s razor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> What we all are looking at is a break at the filter slot. In order for the 52mm filter to slide in.... approximately 40% of the top of the thinnest piece of the tube is cut out.
> 
> Try and follow... if you extend the short side of the length of the tube you create fulcrum at the weakest points.
> 
> ...


What utter nonsense, there is no ‘extended leverage’ as the sensors are in the same place and the mass of the R5 is less than the 1 series. Less weight same distance equals less leverage.


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 31, 2021)

degos said:


> I've frequently seen big whites being lifted into use by the body before the lens is supported. Or sometimes slung from the shoulder using the body strap.


And you're not supposed to hold the camera with anything larger than a f2.8 200mm. If you hand hold with a 2.8 3OO you're holding lens and camera.

My heart goes out to the guy. He's obviously frustrated with the resolution of the 1DXMKIII and tried to up his game with the R5.

Let us hope that the R1 will make this moot in the future. The R3 at 24mp does not fill the gap


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 31, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> But why have they labeled the sensor cleaning machine "*rubbish*"?


Because we all know that the only non-rubbish camera brand is named soni. Every other brand is rubbish. Period !


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 31, 2021)

The only question that really matters is: when are all the big-whites-watchmen having lunch and leave these unsold and unwanted lenses alone?


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Jul 31, 2021)

TAF said:


> And that, my friends, is why there is a tripod socket on the lens.
> 
> I wonder if that's covered by the warranty?
> 
> Or if that lens will show up on the Canon website as a refurb?


There is a monopod on the lens, but maybe he grabbed it by the camera. I'm careful, but I've done that, but my original generation 300 2.8 is built like a tank.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> As I thought, a player collision. Incorrect title on the article, though. The camera didn’t explode. But if it was just intended for a general audience, it’s definitely a more attention grabbing(clickbait) headline.


Well I got into a brief exchange with our host who used the word "explode" for a similar situation. I thought that word overwrought but he used it because (in that case, not this one) the adapter had broken into several pieces. I'd still have gone with "shattered" over "exploded" (which has a specific meaning to me), but I didn't push any further.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 31, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> He's obviously frustrated with the resolution of the 1DXMKIII and tried to up his game with the R5.


Really ?? I presume you’re making that statement in jest !


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 1, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Well I got into a brief exchange with our host who used the word "explode" for a similar situation. I thought that word overwrought but he used it because (in that case, not this one) the adapter had broken into several pieces. I'd still have gone with "shattered" over "exploded" (which has a specific meaning to me), but I didn't push any further.


It could have been a translation thing, also…. But where I was really going with it, was the camera didn’t appear to have any(or very minimal) damage, and it was the lens that “exploded”. And yes, shattered would seem to be the more correct word, at least the way that most of us think about a true explosion.


----------



## GoldWing (Aug 2, 2021)

Navism said:


> View attachment 199271
> View attachment 199271


Asked why... He said the R5'S resolution is better than the 1DXMKIII


----------

